# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Anuskramp

## augusta

Hallo ik ben augusta ,ik heb zelf al 20 jaar last van anuskramp en gebruik daarvoor gsm belladonna d30. Ideaal enkele pilletjes en je voelt het gewoon wegzakken heerlijk

----------

